# TTRS Stage 1 and 2 estimates?



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

What do you all think stage 1 HQ/TQ will be? What about stage 2 with high flow cat? Exciting times with this new RS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

My guess would be 460-ish for Stage 1 and 500 for Stage 2. That's based on the ABT TT RS-R which makes 500hp with turbo and exhaust upgrades, the GT-Innovation 500hp Stage 2, and another article on a tune-only Stage 1 at 460 or 465 that I'm having trouble finding again. Early rumors suggested 500 might be possible with just a tune, but it doesn't seem like any of the current 500hp setups are tune only. 

ABT TT RS-R: 
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/en/audi-tuning/tt/abt-tt-rs-r/equipment/abt-tt-rs-r/

GT-Innovation: 
http://www.gt-innovation.de/wordpress/projects/audi-ttrs-8s-509ps/


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

That would be insane if it made 500hp on Stg2 tune!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Depends on the tuning company and how aggressive their maps are


----------

